# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Costes Económicos - Economía del Agua >  Privatización vs desprivatización

## termopar

Os mando una noticia interesante sobre un tema apenas comentado sobre los costes de gestión del agua y los servicios recibidos cuando están en manos publicas o gestionados por entes con ánimo de lucro de un servicio que, a mi modo de ver, tendría que tener carácter universal. Es una tendencia que en Europa empieza a tenerse en cuenta, la remunicipalización de la gestión, mientras que en España no solo no es tendencia sino que apenas es considerada. Para reflexionar y para que el que pueda, aporte experiencias de la gestión.

http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/...85_882043.html

----------


## NoRegistrado

Esta mañana, en el programa de radio que presenta Goyo González estaban analizando éste tema.

Pero en España aún hay muchos sobres que repartir.
El agua, la electricidad y los servicios básicos (ya se ha visto en Madrid con las basuras) es algo que nunca deberían de la gestión pública. En la mayor parte de los casos se está demostrando que ha sido una enorme equivocación y un nido de corrupción.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

